
Psilocybin’s effects illuminated in brain imaging studies - llambda
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_24-1-2012-10-39-58#fni-3
======
dmfdmf
Who are these brave souls that agreed to be strapped on a gurney with their
head in a tight, cramped, noisy MRI machine while high on a hallucinogenic? No
thanks.

